# Police Officer Amy Caprio



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Amy Caprio*

Baltimore County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch Monday, May 21, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis3.1K
*Amy Caprio*
Police Officer Amy Caprio was intentionally struck and killed by a vehicle driven by a juvenile burglary suspect in front of 7 Linwen Way in the Perry Hall area of Baltimore County.

She had responded to calls about a burglary in progress in the neighborhood at approximately 2:00 pm and was given a description of a black Jeep Wrangler. As she arrived in the area she located the vehicle and followed it to the dead-end of the cul-de-sac where she challenged the driver to exit the vehicle. The juvenile driver opened the door and then accelerated towards Officer Caprio, fatally striking her.

A volunteer firefighter who lived nearby immediately performed CPR until Officer Caprio was transported to Franklin Square Hospital where she was pronounced dead.

The vehicle's driver abandoned the vehicle nearby and was taken into custody a short time later and charged as an adult with first-degree murder. The three other juveniles involved in the burglary were also apprehended.

*Bio*

Age Not available
Tour 3 years, 8 months
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Vehicular assault
Weapon Automobile
Offender In custody
burglary, juvenile

{"lat":"39.4105210","lon":"-76.4743210"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Terrence B. Sheridan
Baltimore County Police Department
700 East Joppa Road
Towson, MD 21286

Phone: (410) 887-2214

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

taken from MSN News and originating at the Baltimore Sun

Maryland police officer's death ignites a racial firestorm

What pisses me off most of all, is this is NOT simply a scumbag runs over and kills a cop while he and his scumbag buddies are breaking into homes, it's suddenly a race thing. RACE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANY OF THIS as I see it. I don't care if the scumbags were white and the cop was Asian. I don't care if the scumbags were Asian and the cop was Latina. I don't care if the scumbags were ORANGE and the COP was an alien life form.

SCUMBAGS RAN DOWN AND KILLED A COP! PERIOD! Why are the talking heads AND the know-nothings trying to turn this into something else? WHY? THIS is why this country is going to total shit. Let's not just deal with the issue, lets find someone else to blame and some other reason that it happened.

DAMMIT


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *Police Officer Amy Caprio*
> 
> Baltimore County Police Department, Maryland
> 
> ...


RIP Officer Caprio


----------

